# 1.8L performance upgrades



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

hey im new to tthe cruze world i recently bought the 2011 cruze LS and wanna know if there is a programmer type of deal out there yet,something i can plug and play and then if it needs warranty work be able to take it out and return it to factory settings, and is there a cold air intake and exhaust out yet
thanks for any help


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Do a search on Trifecta Tune. If you have a laptop, they can set you up to switch back and forth between stock and performance tunes. It includes transmission tune as well. An additional bonus is the fact that you can use your laptop to capture performance data, and send it to Trifecta if something needs to be looked at.

They have the 1.4L Turbo listed as ready to purchase, and the 1.8L was listed as needing a donor car to test on, but they want somebody in the Seattle area.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

are the gains pretty decent for what you get


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> are the gains pretty decent for what you get


Hard to say what the final will be on the 1.8L, but the 1.4L Turbo jumped 30%+ in both HP and Torque. The transmission tune tightens up the shifting and gives you an addition full auto mode.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

anything done to the 1.8 will be better,and do you know of any exhaust or cold air intake systems yet


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> anything done to the 1.8 will be better,and do you know of any exhaust or cold air intake systems yet


I have not seen any intakes offered yet, but there were a couple of companies looking for test cars on the forum.

Magnaflow has a part number for Cruze Cat Back Exhaust, but no production yet. I live down the street from their R&D facility, and have put their exhaust on the last few cars I bought, usually within the first week.


----------



## emazingli (Mar 9, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> but there were a couple of companies looking for test cars on the forum.


Who are those companies mate? I am curious with them.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

emazingli said:


> Who are those companies mate? I am curious with them.


Injen on the intake, although they finished the 1.8 product, and someone on the forum is running it. They are test fitting the 1.4 today. 

Doug Thorley Headers on exhaust, and they have a car for test fit now, in Corona California.


----------



## Targus (Jan 2, 2011)

Use this

I already use similar, it works, it worths...


----------

